

Tron done Mac II style with HTML 5 (very very geek) - franze
http://www.barbafan.de/html5video?video=tron

======
shazow
Speaking of Tron and HTML5, wrote this a couple of days ago:
<http://shazow.net/linerage> (most fun with 2+ players).

~~~
DavidSJ
Cool! I made something like that a bunch of years back:
<http://davidsj.com/rtron/>

~~~
DavidSJ
You can also watch 7 AI play each other: <http://davidsj.com/rtron/7ai/>

------
jonursenbach
HTML 5 is amazing.

~~~
Groxx
JavaScript's speed improvements over the past few years is amazing.

That said, bring on the GPU acceleration!

~~~
skybrian
Or maybe add multiprocessing? In Chrome it uses less than 1/6 of the available
CPU's on this machine.

~~~
Retric
I am using all CPU's on Firfox. I suspect it's more of a codec issue.

------
StuffMaster
That was worth it just for the preview - I don't remember seeing it when I was
a kid. Pretty intense.

------
RyanMcGreal
Works in Chromium 7.0.517.44 (64615) on Ubuntu 10.04, but not in Firefox
3.6.12 on Ubuntu 10.04.

~~~
Retric
Odd, it works fine on my Firefox 3.6.2 on Vista.

Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 6.0; en-US; rv:1.9.2.2) Gecko/20100316
Firefox/3.6.2 (.NET CLR 3.5.30729)

It's also using all four cores on an 2.4GHz Intel Q6600 and only hitting
25-30% CPU which is not bad IMO.

------
tzs
Did not work on my Mac in Safari. The Old Spice one worked, though.

------
3456
It did not show video on iPod Touch iOS 4.1 Anybody tried iOS 4.2?

------
sbierwagen
Nonfunctional in Chrome 9.0.597.7 on Vista 64-bit.

------
Sephr
This really should be using web worker threads.

